# 8400GS Problematic Display



## tanmaymohan (Dec 1, 2013)

I am using Palit 8400GS 512MB GPu for around a year but now I am facing this problem.




ON boot The Monitor displays just lines and lines and nothing else.

The Intel HD2000 VGA port works fine though for the time being.


What can be the cause?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2013)

The GPU went kaput...


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 1, 2013)

the gpu got a major heart attack.

give it a proper funeral and get a new one


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> the gpu got a major heart attack.
> 
> give it a proper funeral and get a new one



Beautifully said buddy...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 2, 2013)

@OP; HD2000 is much faster than 8400GS. I have an i3 2100 with HD2000 and even i was running this crap 8400GS. Then I sold it and started playing wit HD2000 and games which were not playable with 8400GS were not running smooth. Dump that card. HD2000 >> 8400GS.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @OP; HD2000 is much faster than 8400GS. I have an i3 2100 with HD2000 and even i was running this crap 8400GS. Then I sold it and started playing wit HD2000 and games which were not playable with 8400GS were not running smooth. Dump that card. HD2000 >> 8400GS.



+1 to this.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> the gpu got a major heart attack.
> 
> give it a proper funeral and get a new one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> the gpu got a major heart attack.
> 
> give it a proper funeral and get a new one



he he 



tanmaymohan said:


> I am using Palit 8400GS 512MB GPu for around a year but now I am facing this problem.
> 
> View attachment 12861
> 
> ...


 
it is time to get a new gpu buddy


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 2, 2013)

I thought the same

It is kept back in the box


I am too playing with an Intel HD2000 around 60-70fps on CoD MW3 Multiplayer and 40-50fps in Arkham Origins.

But BF4 is getting stuck on loading , BF3 mouse has problem, NFs Directx CreatePixelshader=null error

But I would to like the know that what could be the cause for this : ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 2, 2013)

^ install the latest intel hd drivers

*downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchRes...+Processors+with+Intel®+HD+Graphics+3000/2000


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes i have installed these drivers


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

you can't expect to run  BF4 on Intel HD Gfx 2000.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 6, 2013)

\\OT//  
You reminded me of my first GC, the same 8400GS (oh yes i entered into high end gaming so late) which i bought for 1750 (oh yeah it was the cheapest among the 8800's era then) and thought i will conquer Earth with the GC.

To be frank I played with that GC for couple of years till BorderLand 1. I grew some knowledge on GC's by then and realized that i need to have a better GC. BTW I sold whole of my 8 year old pc (GC was 2 years old though) then for 10K which wud have evaluated to 12K if bought everything new (if the components were ever available )

\\OT//

As you already know now, the GC has rested and its your duty to make it rest in peace (RIP). Also, HD2000 will not pull off BF4 as simple as that.. get a dedicated GC will be my suggestion.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks guys

For the time being I will stuck to Intel 2000 coz of board exams nearby

Thanks all


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

tanmaymohan said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> For the time being I will stuck to Intel 2000 coz of board exams nearby
> 
> Thanks all



I noticed that you have the same motherboard as mine (Intel DH61WW). You can overclock the IGP very easily and improve the gaming performance. You'll need to update the BIOS in order to bring up those options. Update in proper sequence though or the board will go kaput.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I noticed that you have the same motherboard as mine (Intel DH61WW). You can overclock the IGP very easily and improve the gaming performance. You'll need to update the BIOS in order to bring up those options. Update in proper sequence though or the board will go kaput.



shhhh.. you want to ruin his exams??

he has exams and you are helping him play


----------

